# Dare To Be - Scary Halloween Makeup! (October 15th - 31st)



## StereoXGirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok, all! Time for our new theme!






Our new theme is *Dare To Be - Scary Halloween Makeup!*

Chosen by *MakeupByMe*, co-winner of *Dare To Be - Sports Team!*

Since this theme is Halloween related, it will be slightly extended to include October 31st so everyone can get a chance to enter their looks.





Here are some inspiration pics, but feel free to add your own!









































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.
*



**



*


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 15, 2009)

tHAT bloody teeth thing monster is scary lol Ive never used faKe blood b4 Hmmmmm Wonder if it would be hard


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 15, 2009)

I might actually enter this. I am planning on being Elvira this year. Only thing is, I am terrible at doing anything other than basic makeup, so we will see how it turns out!!!!!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Oct 16, 2009)

Whooo! my favorite time of year!


----------



## forevernars (Oct 17, 2009)

The zipper eyes is scarry :/


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 17, 2009)

So I did two creations &amp; I really want to do another one (Soooooooo Much Fun)



But I need help deciding which of these two to enter.................


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Those are crazy good, Monet!

I think I like the version in the second and third pictures the best. But the green one is awesome, too!


----------



## Dche14 (Oct 17, 2009)

Both of those are Amazing, Monet. I also think the second and third the best but you choose your fave.

O.K. so i know that these r not scary, but they r cute! i want to enter one, but i don't think think it will win. tell me your fave.














I choose this one to enter!

by the way, how do i enter the pic in the contest?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow Monet, those are awesome!!!! You are so very creative. If I had to pick Id pry the black one.


----------



## forevernars (Oct 18, 2009)

MakeupByMe You are unbelievably talented!! I like the green one best


----------



## autumn87 (Oct 18, 2009)

omg monet! seriously how do you make it look so like cartoonish looking i absolutely love it. and how long did that take you. lol im so jealous


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 18, 2009)

The green one Monet, it's fabulous!!!

I have no idea what to do for this yet!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 19, 2009)

Monet I like the last green one. Amazing job on both as always.

Dche I like the last black and white one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dche14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Both of those are Amazing, Monet. I also think the second and third the best but you choose _your__fave.__ _

_
O.K. so i know that these r not scary, but they r cute! i want to enter one, but i don't think think it will win. tell me your fave._

_
__https://forum.makeuptalk.com/mem...0091017-21.jpg_

_ _

_
__https://forum.makeuptalk.com/mem...0091017-28.jpg_

_ _

_
__https://forum.makeuptalk.com/mem...t-20091017.jpg_

_
by the way, how do i enter the pic in the contest? _









_All you have to do to enter is to post a pic in this thread (like you've done). _



_ _

_
The first pic in your post is automatically taken as the entry pic unless you specify otherwise. hth!_


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Monet! You are amazing!!!! They look great.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!!!!!



Uhm The green one I just started making it up as I went along lol It took I think an hr But I kept taking breaks to chase my kids around LOL But The black teeth monster thing took around half hr





SO I think Im gona enter the last Green Moster Pic !! Thanks again



Cant wait to see more entries !!!!!

Love the kitty look BTW so cute


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 19, 2009)

Monet you are so talented... Both are amazing but I would choose the green one...


----------



## makeupbycat (Oct 20, 2009)

Monet, why did you change your username to MakeupbyMe?? , just curious

BTW The green one was an excellent choice.. I really like it too...


----------



## amanrich (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy Crap Monet! Those are both amazing. I may enter to try and win second place



.


----------



## autumn87 (Oct 22, 2009)

i didnt come up with this look on my own but seen some other girl do this so i wanted to try in out. hope thats okay. but here is my corpse bride inspired look. obviously not the work of monet lol but oh well hope you guys like it


----------



## gs. (Oct 23, 2009)

Inspired by Petrilude; Leopard












sorry for the poor quality, it is a webcam photo.


----------



## autumn87 (Oct 23, 2009)

how is it that my picture always gets skipped over as far as it bein added.I love love LOVE your feline makeup by the way gs!!!!! gorgeous


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *autumn87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how is it that my picture always gets skipped over as far as it bein added.I love love LOVE your feline makeup by the way gs!!!!! gorgeous Sorry, I just didn't get a chance to approve them until now.



Attachments have to be approved before they show up in the Dare To Be forum. The other ladies' entries showed up right away because theirs weren't attachments.
Yours should show up now!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 23, 2009)

Autumn and GS, wonderful job both of you!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 24, 2009)

Great make up ladies!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lookin awesome everyone. Cant wait to see everone comes up with.


----------



## autumn87 (Oct 25, 2009)

oh okay i didnt know that lol

so how do you post a picture without it bein an attachment?

so how do you post a picture without it bein an attachment?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *autumn87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh okay i didnt know that lol
so how do you post a picture without it bein an attachment?

so how do you post a picture without it bein an attachment?

The two most popular ways are to either get a free account at a site that hosts pictures (like Photobucket), or else to upload the images to MuT's photo gallery and then post the images in your posts.
Here are step-by-step instructions (the two that I listed are #1 and #4 respectively):

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...osts-8236.html

If you have any questions, or are still unsure, I'll be glad to help you out. Just let me know!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 26, 2009)

Great entries ladies!


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 26, 2009)

I absolutely love these Halloween makeup ideas! Very talented people!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 27, 2009)

Shiny wicked witch WOOT. Nice job blueglitter


----------



## Webdesign (Oct 27, 2009)

Creative art...


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome Monet! Great work! I loved them all.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh I hope to see more halloween makeup from the ladies here!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 2, 2009)

The voting poll and new theme will be up tomorrow morning. Sorry guys, I'm just too tired to mess with it right now (neighbors had a party at 3 AM, I had to get up at 7:30 AM).


----------



## kcam125 (Nov 2, 2009)

sweet entries!!!


----------

